# Introducing the amazing Sputnik



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the amazing Sputnik. I just picked him up from connorshogs today.  I'm pretty sure he was born on Memorial day which is pretty cool. 
Anyway...PICTURES!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

What a precious face <3 soooooo adorable


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute and with a name to match!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I said it on Hedgehog Happenings I'll say it again! :lol: What a cutie! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you guys <3 
I'm in love with him already.  Cant wait to show him all the fun hedgehog things like his wheel and mealies.  But of course I'll take things slow. xD


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious! Look at those ears!!!


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! He is adorable, made me smile =D, which is great cause I was having a pretty bad day.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

you fell in love with that little prickler already? no way, i cant believe it :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

He has my heart I must say.  Him with his cute little big ears. xD

OOO caught him running on his wheel!!! He managed to get two poops stuck to his back! lmao xD So cuteee


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Just cuddled with Sputnik. Guess who had poopy feet?? lol Someone got a mini foot bath. He was good about it. Walked around a pooped a lot. Didn't try and climb out. xD He did try and drink the poop water though D: I took him out at that point haha


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so happy for you, he is too cute!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks  I'll be sure to post more photos soon!


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I already oohed and ahhed over him on FB. He's so adorable. I just love the name Sputnik. There are a lot of good hedgie names on here, but that one took a special kind of brilliant.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol Thank you  My bf kinda came up with it. He said something about Sputnik and I was like. "o.o That would be a great name for the baby  " 

On a side note I think he's mad at me.  I cleaned his wheel all spotless last night. And he didn't' run on it. I guess he liked the cake poop feeling. lol


----------

